# Money no object boat?



## RyanR620 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm new around here, so forgive me if this has been done before (and post a link, cause I couldn't find it in the search )

I thought this would be a fun hypothetical:

If money didn't matter, what boat would you buy? why?

a couple criteria I guess...

Can be sailed by a couple people (maybe you and your spouse/other)

Good for coastal shennanigans, but you wouldn't be afraid to hit the open water...maybe summer in the French Riviera (money is no object remember :laugher) or circumnaviate (for all you adventures out there)

Doesn't have to be a permanent home...but comfortable for a couple months at a time


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

GUNBOAT BABY


----------



## KIVALO (Nov 2, 2011)

IPY 440 for me.


----------



## xymotic (Mar 4, 2005)

+1 Gunboat.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

A Bob Perry custom design around 40 feet, started from scratch. Probably cold-moulded and built by Jespersens in Sidney BC..but with a FG deck.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

KIVALO said:


> IPY 440 for me.


cool boat, does it really have only a 5' draft?


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Either an AMEL or a Spirit 46 if I was posing then the Spirit would win but for serious cruising the AMEL would be the choice. 

Would be a hard decision.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

RyanR620 said:


> a couple criteria I guess...


HEY! My fantasy, my money. You can't say what's your dream and then put parameters around it!


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Even if I have plenty of cash, I still stick with a boat of 40 to 42 ft monohull. It is small enough to handle myself and big enough to have guests on board for a week or so stay. 

Low key, mind my own business, doing the thing I like, and wondering around the world is what I look for.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

My dream would be two boats. One to keep on the Chesapeake during the spring and summer months we're here and one to keep down south always ready to head offshore.

With two boats designed for the specific cruising area, I wouldn't have to compromise on either.


----------



## RyanR620 (Feb 28, 2012)

DRFerron said:


> HEY! My fantasy, my money. You can't say what's your dream and then put parameters around it!


My mistake, good sir...

GO NUTS!

I want a submarine :laugher

I've been browsing this IYP website...nice choice for sure. I'm curious about that whole 5' draft thing too, though. I'm kind of new at this game, but that seems pretty freakin shallow.


----------



## KIVALO (Nov 2, 2011)

According to the specs they are, I have no reason to doubt them. Although I don't own one so I don't know for certain.



peterchech said:


> cool boat, does it really have only a 5' draft?


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Faster said:


> A Bob Perry custom design around 40 feet, started from scratch. Probably cold-moulded and built by Jespersens in Sidney BC..but with a FG deck.


Likewise but a bit smaller - probably around 33'. Something like Night Runner only a bit sleeker - more bow overhang and a flush foredeck. Definitely cold molded, finished bright and with a laminated teak deck - thick enough to outlast me. 

Imagine a 33' or thereabouts version of Zwerver or Carina with a modern underbody and you'll be close.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry guys but you had better get in line. I got unexpectedly busy. Imagine a guy in Sweden coming to me for a Scandinavian style double ender. Along with my 62' DE in Hadlock, my 58'er being built by PSC and my 40' "weekender" for a Seattle client I am chock a block. If I win the lottery I'm going to have to have Bruce Farr design my new boat. I'm too busy.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

SloopJonB said:


> Likewise but a bit smaller - probably around 33'. Something like Night Runner only a bit sleeker - more bow overhang and a flush foredeck. Definitely cold molded, finished bright and with a laminated teak deck - thick enough to outlast me.
> 
> Imagine a 33' or thereabouts version of Zwerver or Carina with a modern underbody and you'll be close.


two requests for cold molded monohulls? WOOD?

if money is really no object, I think all-carbon is the ONLY option


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

bobperry said:


> Sorry guys but you had better get in line. I got unexpectedly busy. Imagine a guy in Sweden coming to me for a Scandinavian style double ender. Along with my 62' DE in Hadlock, my 58'er being built by PSC and my 40' "weekender" for a Seattle client I am chock a block. If I win the lottery I'm going to have to have Bruce Farr design my new boat. I'm too busy.


Wow. A fantasy that said "no." I don't think that's allowed in the Fantasy Rulebook.


----------



## KIVALO (Nov 2, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance, gentlemen, but what does cold molded mean in relation to sailboat building?

Brad
s/v KIVALO


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

> Forgive my ignorance, gentlemen, but what does cold molded mean in relation to sailboat building?


I thought that was a Coors beer slogan...


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Kiv:
Cold moulded/molded means the hull is made up of multiple veneers of wood glued together with epoxy. Today you generally find cold molded boats have the veneers layed over a foam core. So the term "cold molded" may not be really accurate. It's probably best just to say "composite". I think the origins of cold molding go back to the Spitfire fighter days.

Ferron:
Ok, I'm sorry. I;ll keep late hours to design your boat. But right now with my work load I really have my hands full. Meet Violet Spika Perry.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

First it was an Oyster 62, then they made the 65 and I changed my mind, now they are releasing an 88. Keep checking back with me......... We can double hand an 88, I know we can. With this unlimited fantasy, should the sails jam, we'll just rig a way to jettison them overboard and get new ones.


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

RyanR620 said:


> My mistake, good sir...
> 
> GO NUTS!


Okay....I want Eclipse.....










Or maybe the Maltese Falcon....










Huge.....garish.....obscene.....so what? Eat it sukkas...I'm rich!!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

There does come a point where you must have crew to make her go. Despite having resources to hire one in this fantasy, I wouldn't want to have to deal with them all the time.


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> There does come a point where you must have crew to make her go. Despite having resources to hire one in this fantasy, I wouldn't want to have to deal with them all the time.


My "crew" would be hired from Hooters, BabyDolls, Twin Peaks, Bone Daddy's....

And I'd hire an actual professional Captain who would be responsible for hiring the bridge crew and "real" crew.

No male crewmembers without my explicit approval.


----------



## KIVALO (Nov 2, 2011)

Interesting, thanks for the info.



bobperry said:


> Kiv:
> Cold moulded/molded means the hull is made up of multiple veneers of wood glued together with epoxy. Today you generally find cold molded boats have the veneers layed over a foam core. So the term "cold molded" may not be really accurate. It's probably best just to say "composite". I think the origins of cold molding go back to the Spitfire fighter days.
> 
> Ferron:
> Ok, I'm sorry. I;ll keep late hours to design your boat. But right now with my work load I really have my hands full. Meet Violet Spika Perry.


Exactly! My crew will be calling the mast a pole or their "office". 


JoeDiver said:


> My "crew" would be hired from Hooters, BabyDolls, Twin Peaks, Bone Daddy's....
> 
> And I'd hire an actual professional Captain who would be responsible for hiring the bridge crew and "real" crew.
> 
> No male crewmembers without my explicit approval.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

a Bob Perry designed Passport 40


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Obviously, if money were no object, anyone would own more than one boat... For my sailing pleasure, my choice would be something along the lines of a Sweden 45, or an X-Yachts XC-45, or a Swan 46 with the lifting keel...

But for really going places, and seeing the world, something between a Nordhavn 62 and a 76 would be the way I'd roll...


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd have one of these








Deck it out all luxury, and in the back have a nice carbon fun-boat to sail when I get to my destination.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

bobperry said:


> Kiv:
> Cold moulded/molded means the hull is made up of multiple veneers of wood glued together with epoxy. Today you generally find cold molded boats have the veneers layed over a foam core. So the term "cold molded" may not be really accurate. It's probably best just to say "composite". I think the origins of cold molding go back to the Spitfire fighter days.
> 
> Ferron:
> Ok, I'm sorry. I;ll keep late hours to design your boat. But right now with my work load I really have my hands full. Meet Violet Spika Perry.


The Spitfire was made of ali. It was the de Havilland Mosquito that was plywood and balsa. I have had the privilidge of watching them be worked on and while there are many Spitfires flying all the Mosquitos are grounded as nobody trusts 60 year old glue.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

There's a mosquito being rebuilt to flying condition in the hangar across from where I work. Probably still another couple of years from being airborne, but it's coming along.


----------



## Jd1 (Aug 16, 2011)

A new and shiney Outbound 46 with Bob Perry to help customize it.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

bobperry said:


> Ferron:
> Ok, I'm sorry. I;ll keep late hours to design your boat. But right now with my work load I really have my hands full. Meet Violet Spika Perry.


*Discrete fist pump and happy wiggle.*


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

bobperry said:


> Kiv:
> Cold moulded/molded means the hull is made up of multiple veneers of wood glued together with epoxy. Today you generally find cold molded boats have the veneers layed over a foam core. So the term "cold molded" may not be really accurate. It's probably best just to say "composite". I think the origins of cold molding go back to the Spitfire fighter days.
> 
> Ferron:
> Ok, I'm sorry. I;ll keep late hours to design your boat. But right now with my work load I really have my hands full. Meet Violet Spika Perry.


Beautiful - one of my nieces had a baby at dinnertime on Easter Sunday - they rushed her from the kitchen to the hospital, went home to eat the dinner and went back to a little bundle like that. Quite a day for them.

Enjoy her as I know you will. Being a grandparent is the best. As the bumper sticker said - "If I knew it was this much fun, I'd have done it first."

P.S. Spits were metal, Hurricanes were fabric - it was the Mosquito that was moulded birch. My grandfather was a patternmaker who worked on the tailplanes of them when they were being constructed here.

Congrats on all the work - always better to have too much than too little.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

JoeDiver said:


> Okay....I want Eclipse.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's with the "OR"???? You dream too small. 

MedSailor


----------



## KIVALO (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats on the new arrival. Happy times!

Brad
s/v KIVALO


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

PaulinVictoria said:


> I'd have one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Martin Mars?

BTW, I think my pick would be an Outbound 44/46.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

peterchech said:


> GUNBOAT BABY


What do you mean? The smaller I know from them has 55ft Am I missing some other cat from them or you are talking about the 55?

Regarding the boat, unlimited money means also unlimited money to live? I guess that it is the only way that makes sense. And the answer is that I don't know. I love a lot of boats and I would have to think again all my live project to see what would be the boat more suited to it. It would be fast and rewarding to sail, it would have a great cruising interior and I don't know if in the end I would chose a monohull or a multihull. These two would be close candidates:

Luxury Catamaran: MC² 60 BY MC CONAGHY BOATS

Super yacht de 100 pieds | finot-conq architectes navals

or maybe just this one (I am getting old):






Maybe if I am that rich I can have the three?

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

> Martin Mars?


Yes, they are based a few hours drive from me, had the pleasure of touring one a few years back, fantastic old birds.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

Pacific Seacraft Dana 24.

Maybe the 27 or an Island Packet around 30' or less.

I love the 'old school' salty looks and blue water capabilities of these boats.

30 feet or less so that not only _could_ I single hand, I actually _would_.

I guess a sweet talking dealer could push me into a 32 (hey, it's not _my_ money!)

I know they aren't that fast; I've got time. 

The pic is of the 27


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

bobperry said:


> Sorry guys but you had better get in line. I got unexpectedly busy. Imagine a guy in Sweden coming to me for a Scandinavian style double ender. Along with my 62' DE in Hadlock, my 58'er being built by PSC and my 40' "weekender" for a Seattle client I am chock a block. If I win the lottery I'm going to have to have Bruce Farr design my new boat. I'm too busy.


Glad to hear it. Good on ya!


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

peterchech said:


> GUNBOAT BABY


Ditto.


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

My money no object boat? I want a Shannon 53 HPS Motorsailor!


----------



## Chadfunk48 (Jun 8, 2006)

I would go for a Tartan 4000


----------



## RyanR620 (Feb 28, 2012)

hey, hey...didn't know we were going to talk seaplanes 

I'd park one of these in my hanger/at my dock:

Antilles Seaplanes, The Official Website for the G-21G Super Goose










keep the boats coming! I'm still trying to figure out what I want (and by want, I mean: could never ever ever afford )


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

RyanR620 said:


> hey, hey...didn't know we were going to talk seaplanes


Yeah! If we're gonna expand our "boat" expectations....then I want a HUGE space boat:










Fully operational, fully garrisoned, with accompanying battle fleets!


----------



## amarinesurveyor (Feb 12, 2009)

That's a tough question, so many nice boats to choose from. I love Bob Perry's boats and I really like a lot of catamarans, and I also could see something like a Nordhaven or other long range boat, but my current favorite (it changes from time to time) is the Hinckley 70, a Bruce King design.
Brian


----------



## funjohnson (Aug 20, 2008)

As much as I love sailboats, Dashew's FPB83 looks perfect to me.

DashewOffshore.com - the serious cruising sailor's website


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

OK Slept on it and although the AMEL is the sensible choice I am having a UK-built Spirit 46

AMELs are 10 a penny where I cruise but I have only seen one other Spirit out here and that was the big sister a 56 I think.

It is a gorgeous modern classic. The cold-molded wooden yacht sports glamorous looks reminiscent of the meter yachts and "sharp boats" of the 1930s, but features thoroughly modern design and construction techniques. The yacht weighs just 9,020 pounds, and half that weight is in the keel.

The 46's efficient sail plan, minimal rocker and very flat run aft allow it to achieve speeds of up to 18 knots. Additionally, the boat is easy to handle and very responsive. All controls lead aft to the cockpit, making the 46 easy to sail short-handed or single-handed.


From Hoot Mon


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

RyanR620 said:


> hey, hey...didn't know we were going to talk seaplanes
> 
> I'd park one of these in my hanger/at my dock:
> 
> ...


The owner of the industrial park/airport where my A&P's shop is owns a restored original Grumman Goose. Its a lot bigger airplane than it looks in the pictures. My A&P tells me there are 9 bilge pumps in the plane.


----------



## RyanR620 (Feb 28, 2012)

midlifesailor said:


> The owner of the industrial park/airport where my A&P's shop is owns a restored original Grumman Goose. Its a lot bigger airplane than it looks in the pictures. My A&P tells me there are 9 bilge pumps in the plane.


I've seen one kitted out to live out of. It's pretty sweet.

Joe---you gotta watch out for those pesky x-wings!


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

RyanR620 said:


> Joe---you gotta watch out for those pesky x-wings!


No problem. I Greedo'd Skywalker as soon as I saw him.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Lots of Gooses/Geese up this way too, and Beavers. I prefer the piston engined ones, look and sound much better even if they aren't technically as good as the turbos. Damn I am lucky to live in such a great part of the world. Oh wait, no I'm not, I chose to move here so luck played no part


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

bobperry said:


> If I win the lottery I'm going to have to have Bruce Farr design my new boat. I'm too busy.


Just as long as you design your own deck for it. AFAIAC Farr just can't draw a good looking cabintop.


----------



## CaptFoolhardy (Sep 5, 2009)

JoeDiver said:


> My "crew" would be hired from Hooters, BabyDolls, Twin Peaks, Bone Daddy's....
> 
> And I'd hire an actual professional Captain who would be responsible for hiring the bridge crew and "real" crew.
> 
> No male crewmembers without my explicit approval.


And no uniforms..........or any other clothing for that matter.

Hell, if we're going to have a fantasy we might as well go all the way, right?


----------



## CaptFoolhardy (Sep 5, 2009)

JoeDiver said:


> Yeah! If we're gonna expand our "boat" expectations....then I want a HUGE space boat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe, I've heard that vessel has a design flaw. It's a small thermal exhaust
port, right below the main port. The shaft leads directly to the
reactor system. A precise hit will start a chain reaction which could
destroy the vessel. Tighten your defense.


----------



## CaptFoolhardy (Sep 5, 2009)

bobperry:
Congrats on the new crew member! And I know you're busy, but put me down for another one of those custom designs. On the other hand, if I had boundless money perhaps what I would do with it is resurrect Valiant and have them build me a 50. I'm sure going to miss them at the boat shows.

kiv:
In the picture is worth a thousand words department: if you want to get a good idea of what cold molding is Google it and click on 'Images'. Lots of pictures online of boats built that way, both finished and in-process.

Bob


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Hmm, I'm thinking Passport 470 aft cockpit...

Bob congrats on the granddaughter! Looks like she already has you wrapped around her little finger 

Paulo that Fairlie is just stunning !


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

Df1200


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

CaptFoolhardy said:


> And no uniforms..........or any other clothing for that matter.


Oh, I don't know - I can think of a few "uniforms" that would be O/K.


----------



## RyanR620 (Feb 28, 2012)

CaptFoolhardy said:


> Joe, I've heard that vessel has a design flaw. It's a small thermal exhaust
> port, right below the main port. The shaft leads directly to the
> reactor system. A precise hit will start a chain reaction which could
> destroy the vessel. Tighten your defense.


after reading this....I really wanted to make a joke, but I haven't been on this board long enough to know if thats allowed or not :laugher


----------



## CaptFoolhardy (Sep 5, 2009)

RyanR620 said:


> after reading this....I really wanted to make a joke, but I haven't been on this board long enough to know if thats allowed or not :laugher


Jokes are allowed! Hit me!


----------



## CaptFoolhardy (Sep 5, 2009)

SloopJonB said:


> Oh, I don't know - I can think of a few "uniforms" that would be O/K.


To each his/her own!


----------



## RyanR620 (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh....it was just going to tell him to keep his "defenses clinched" cause someone is gunnin' for his "exhaust port"


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

The exhaust port is one way with a check valve and any attempt to violate the exhaust port will be met with extreme lethal violence.

Besides...like I said before....I Greedo'd Skywalker....


----------



## conery (Feb 11, 2008)

If money wasn't an object I'd buy a private jet and several boats and fly to them all over the world!


----------



## Patient (Jan 7, 2009)

Mine would a be a "Made-To-order" Vailiant 42.


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

This thing was parked behind me last year at the Witsunday's. If the fantasy includes crew this would be a pretty cool boat to own.










Otherwise a Halberg Rassy 40 or 43 would fit the bill nicely.

Ilenart


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Money no object......hmmmmmm.....

40'ish feet, canting keel, carbon mast, carbon/epoxy hull, shaped like a bullet........but with a nice interior, probably what BP calls plan A or similar, ie forward V berth, rear cabin, single head, chart table etc......something a bit more modern than my 85 Jeanneau! But has the ability to go! not sure who would design it. BP is with in 20 or so miles.......as is another designer.....Beaker?

Affordable, X34, The new C&C 101 a does the Xp33 looks pretty nice, a few others in the 10M range of boats also work.

Marty


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

Wood.

Bright.


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

Honestly, much as some of the larger boats really impress me and look fantastic - my dream when it comes to unlimited funds is being alone with my wife on the boat. As such, it has to be something we two can handle ourselves.

As such, I'd be looking at the Hallberg Rassy 40 or 43 myself.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Perhaps a Hans Christian 41T:









Or maybe a Gozzard 44:









Then again, how about a PSC 44:









Or maybe just something totally custom from the pen of Bob Perry.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

kwaltersmi said:


> .....
> Or maybe just something totally custom from the pen of Bob Perry.


Get in line!!!


----------



## EliotR (Oct 23, 2011)

*Swan*

A sixty foot swan⛵⛵⛵⛵⛵


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

Money no object? There is, IMHO, only one boat thtat need be considered. The BBC 28.










Anyone have rich aunt that I can be-friend?

John


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Something modest. I don't want to flaunt it.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Pics one and two - Bestevaer/Bestewind. Adore the things.










Astor - William Fife schooner. Took line honours in three Sydney - Hobarts, now in american hands I believe and fully restored. Need crew though.










Although the old bugger is too busy to build them for me I'll finish off with his Perry 45 pilot house and lastly his 48'Cape Horn Pilot house.










and then speaking of float planes .....


----------



## DavidB.UK (Sep 11, 2011)

seriously if you could have any boat you desired, what would it be?

For me it would be this *Oyster 625* no questions!









As big as I could ever see myself wanting, small enough to handle without crew support..(just)
Built strongly enough to go just about anywhere I could want to go...
*And my word she's pretty!*
__________________________________

And, impractical as it may be, having only 2 (bucket) seats...
This has to be the coolest tender I have ever seen!
























And *YES* it can be attached to davits with a supplied fixing kit!


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

Ha, Ive got you all beat. I have my dream boat, now where do I find the dream girl?


----------



## krazykoozak (May 24, 2010)

Shipman 80 or Oyster 625


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

Already own it, I would just a couple more and leave one in the med and another in bequia.
Jim


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

Barefoot....you got a bigger picture? I can't quite make that out.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Sticking with the theme about being able to handle with my wife and my being the "handlers."

Hylas 46- I dont come cheap

Hylas Yachts

Dave


----------



## dinodino (Dec 9, 2002)

Gunboat 66


----------



## MobiusALilBitTwisted (Jun 25, 2007)

1972 Westerly Centaur, full 150% total refit, me and the yard i pick, should take about 2 years.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

I've got the boat that I want but if money was no object then a nice daysailor would be nice, and a slip to keep it in, and a team of skilled professionals to maintain the varnish (I said, if money was no object). All I'd do is sail it.

Something like this maybe.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

jrd22 said:


> I've got the boat that I want but if money was no object then a nice daysailor would be nice, and a slip to keep it in, and a team of skilled professionals to maintain the varnish (I said, if money was no object). All I'd do is sail it.
> 
> Something like this maybe.


We had that 'perfect' scenario (minus the pro crew and all that varnish) for well over a decade.. a 40 foot racer/cruiser and a 24 foot dayracer in an inexpensive moorage situation, both co-owned with another family.

It was great - the racer provided a venue to keep our teenage boys interested in 'hanging out with the Dads' throughout their teens. Both continue to sail today... we miss that time.


----------



## DavidB.UK (Sep 11, 2011)

MobiusALilBitTwisted said:


> 1972 Westerly Centaur, full 150% total refit, me and the yard i pick, should take about 2 years.


This maybe a 'newbie' question but I am going to ask anyway;
*What is a 150% refit?*


----------



## CaptFoolhardy (Sep 5, 2009)

JoeDiver said:


> Barefoot....you got a bigger picture? I can't quite make that out.


Yeah, I can't quite read the registration number.


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

yep 
A) I have little boat complex and was trying to prove I have a really big boat.
B) I too stupid to post a picture like a normal sailorbeing.
C) When my ex wife told me size doesn't matter she was lying and I know it.
D) All of thee above.


----------



## NaviGsr (Sep 17, 2009)

Custom built something OR

The Morris M52:


----------

